# CBS moves 'Harper's Island' to Saturdays



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

http://www.thrfeed.com/2009/04/cbs-moves-harpers-island-to-saturday.html


> After three episodes, CBS is moving struggling mystery thriller Harper's Island from Thursdays to Saturday nights starting May 2.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

So instead of outright canceling it, they are letting us see it to the end. Kind of like Jericho.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I hope. I suspect all the episodes are in the can. I actually enjoy it.


----------



## frankievali (May 26, 2003)

I want to enjoy this show, but the cast is boring and the story has been predictable. this was a killer idea, but I think it has been killed by someone other than John Wakefield!


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I set harper island to KUID. I have yet to watch even the pilot, I think I may save it for the summer when there isn't much on and do a marathon viewing over the course of a few days. It also helps I have a 500 GB HD in my TiVo


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

The weird thing is I think this is going to be boring but I find that I don't even check the time during an episode and am interested until the end.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I watched the first episode so far... it seemed _very_ slow. Since it's knowingly short run, I can't imagine giving up on it a few episodes in.. but I'll _definitely_ give it another episode or two. (I like the "girl who came back to the island".. the "best man" so to speak.)


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Give it a chance. I have enjoyed it so far and it does move faster though it is somewhat paced more like a drama than an action show.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I like dramas.. I would say that based upon the first episode it's paced more like a soap opera than a drama. I don't expect 'action'.

Though 'er', one of my favorite dramas of all time, is often accused of being a soap opera.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

mattack said:


> ...Though 'er', one of my favorite dramas of all time, is often accused of being a soap opera.


Now at twenty years old, it may be necessary for younger readers to mention that mattack is referring to possibly the greatest TV show in history, "Twin Peaks" (arguably the successor to "Blue Velvet"). Although the series was a surreal noir murder mystery (among other genres), creator David Lynch subsequently revealed that he watched, fixated, on soap operas between takes, in order to impart an overlay of that genre on top of the drama to flavor it. But "Twin Peaks" was *not* fundamentally a soap opera!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Schmye Bubbula said:


> Now at twenty years old, it may be necessary for younger readers to mention that mattack is referring to possibly the greatest TV show in history, "Twin Peaks"


What? I wasn't making any reference to Twin Peaks whatsoever.


----------



## Rogerallen (Apr 15, 2008)

mattack said:


> What? I wasn't making any reference to Twin Peaks whatsoever.


Yea you probably should have bolded, capitalized and used a larger font when you identified the show as "ER" in your original post.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

Rogerallen said:


> Yea you probably should have bolded, capitalized and used a larger font when you identified the show as "ER" in your original post.


Sorry, mattack, I thought your 'er' was the interjection "er," a hesitation in speech, like "um"; I construed the single quotes as making it an ironic one. (I think single quotes are supposed to be used to prevent confusion when there is another set of surrounding double quotes.)
Bolding might have reduced the ambiguity, and proper double-quotation marks should have been used, but Rogerallen, I believe the title of the show always was in lower-case.... Or alternatively maybe it should have been, "the show '*er*'."
Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Rogerallen (Apr 15, 2008)

Schmye Bubbula said:


> Sorry, mattack, I thought your 'er' was the interjection "er," a hesitation in speech, like "um"; I construed the single quotes as making it an ironic one. (I think single quotes are supposed to be used to prevent confusion when there is another set of surrounding double quotes.)
> Bolding might have reduced the ambiguity, and proper double-quotation marks should have been used, but Rogerallen, I believe the title of the show always was in lower-case.... Or alternatively maybe it should have been, "the show '*er*'."
> Sorry for the misunderstanding.


Honestly, I was just kidding about the whole thing but I can't remember if it was er or ER? The NBC site lists it as ER but its been si long since I've actually watched a commercial or credits (thanks TIVO) that I don't remember the opening graphics.


----------



## TiVo Steve (Nov 8, 2005)

It's also available on Netflix streaming if you miss an episode (or two).


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I have a few shows I keep caught up on and this is one of them.


----------

